# How do I keep my toes pointed in??



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

One of the bad habits I have when riding is pointing my toes out in the stirrups. How do I train my toes, lol, to point forwards instead of out?? 

Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Try relaxing your leg (wiggle those toes!), & keeping your leg nice & long. Open your calf.  Hope I helped! 
Just try to point them to the horse's nose, it might take awhile but it will work!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Try relaxing your leg (wiggle those toes!), & keeping your leg nice & long. Open your calf.  Hope I helped!
> Just try to point them to the horse's nose, it might take awhile but it will work!


Thanks Poptart. It's just ridiculously hard sometimes. Especially since I'm not thinking about it all the time. It's hard to try and do that, when I'm focussing on framing or bending, or whatever the case may be. Grrr.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

When I still rode with two legs, I would sort of put my weight on the outside of my feet. So you kinda feel like you're arching your foot around. 

Now I don't really worry about it because the only time my toes turned out was when I would cue him to do something. I've got my horse trained so that I only use my outside leg for cues, the inside leg is for show. xD


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

I used to do that like crazy when I rode Hunters and schooled several Hunters consistently.

The thing that helped me the most was my Dressage background.

I notice that when I revert to the "toe out" position is when I am gripping more with my lower leg, my calf muscle. Which then will cause your thigh to 'come off' the horse. It'll still be on the saddle, but not hugging it. If you catch my drift.

How I correct it is sitting really deep in the saddle, think more Dressage, and let your lower leg fully relax and heel drop into the stirrups.
Then, once your leg is fully relaxed, point your toes forward, and stretch your legs off the horse completely. Then when you bring them back on the barrel of your horse, concentrate on pointing your toes forward, and concentrate on thinking of wrapping your legs around the barrel of the horse, using your WHOLE leg, thigh all the way to your heel. You'll find your knee is going to be actually resting on the saddle, instead of slightly off of it when your toeing out. 

That little exercise helps me get my leg back into place. 
Also, make sure your leg is really underneath you, and your drawing that straight line from you head, to your shoulders, to your hips, to your heels.
When your leg isn't underneath you fully it is hard to get your legs in the right position as well. 



Hope this helped! Sorry I wrote a novel.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Mira. 

Nofear, that made a lot of sense. I'll have to try that. Thanks.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Make sure your legs aren't too far forward - sometimes that can make your toes point out more. To check, stand up in your stirrups and if your lower leg moves at all, it was in the wrong position. As you sit down, keep your lower leg in the same position it was when you were standing. This is for english riding, not sure if it still applies to western. Not sure what type you do lol


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Make sure when you're putting your heals down you're not putting them down with your ankle, make sure you're putting them down by dropping the weight down through your calf to your heal, then it should go down, leg back under you, around the horse and toes in, it's pretty easy!

At home, sit on a chair.. and sit like you're riding a horse and turn your toes in, sit there for 20mins and sit there longer and longer as you progress, you'll see a huge difference when you're riding.

=]

here is an example of before with me, doing the chair sitting.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I have the exact same problem...well I did anyway. I haven't been able to go riding in a few months so I don't know if I still do it. lol. It hurts...oh the Pain!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

just try not to grip so much with your calf, as nofear suggested


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your helpful suggestions! I will put them all to good use.


----------

